# John Brown of Edinburgh on Judgment



## KMK (Aug 17, 2009)

This really gave me pause today:

Concerning Luke 6:37 "Judge not, and ye shall not be judged: condemn not, and ye shall not be condemned: forgive, and ye shall be forgiven."



> John Brown of Edinburgh; “Discourses and Sayings of Our Lord”; page 252
> 
> Whatever our judgments of each other may be, his judgment of us all will be according to truth. The sentiment seems to be this-‘Beware of wrong judgments, especially false and hasty judgments, of your fellow-men, for all your judgments are to be reviewed, and by these judgments you are yourselves to be then judged.’ Not that the judgments we form of each other are to be the only, or the principal test by which our character is to be tried and our doom fixed, any more than our words are to be the only test, though it is said, “By the words thou shalt be justified, and by thy words thou shalt be condemned;” but our judgments shall be one of these tests, and our words shall be another. ‘Take care that your judgments be such as will bear judgment, for if they will not, they must lead to condemnation.’


----------

